
Sudan Ends 30 Years of Islamic Law by Separating Religion, State - doener
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-04/sudan-ends-30-years-of-islamic-law-by-separating-religion-state
======
fleischhauf
Finally some good news in world politics

------
m-p-3
It worked well for Quebec (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiet_Revolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiet_Revolution)
), hopefully it will reach a good outcome for them as well.

------
throwawaysea
Secularism doesn’t imply freedom from persecution or freedom from dominant
ideologies or freedom from widespread dogmatism or freedom from echo chambers
etc. America for example, has cultural and political cohorts that display
virtually every characteristic of religions (except faith in a higher power),
and on all sides of the spectrum. These days the practice of science itself
has taken on a “pop sci” flavor that comes with blind faith and lack of
critical thinking. So I’m not sure that this is THAT much of a positive - it
may ultimately end up as a change from one set of ideologies towards an
unknown set that will replace it.

~~~
oa335
I totally agree. I believe humans are hardwired to need some "religious
belief".

Since secularism combined with rationalism are the dominant philosophies in
many places, people are now socially incentivized to construct elaborate
rationalizations for their blind faith. E.g. Belief in flat earth is blind
faith. A flat earther in 1000 a.d. would construct an argument appealing to
religion (Holy Book says earth is flat!). Flat earthers now conduct
"expiriments" and calcuations to try to prove their point.

Thus getting people to understand that they are engaging in religious belief
can be particularly difficult.

